

Bees solve complex "traveling salesman" problem - ca98am79
http://www.rhul.ac.uk/aboutus/newsandevents/news/newsarticles/bee.aspx

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833774>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1831271>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1830232>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1829211> <\- This one has comments

------
yoasif_
Bit more context here, as well:
[http://quippd.com/show/4530/Bees_can_effectively_approximate...](http://quippd.com/show/4530/Bees_can_effectively_approximate_a_solution_to_the_travelling_salesman_problem)

